# Equipment Auction (Colorado)



## kweinert (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's a link to an auction for a logging company that appears to be going (or has gone) out of business in Morrison, CO:

http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/338580.aspx

Just thought I'd throw this out in case someone finds it useful. It came up in my RSS feed because it mentions chainsaws, but they haven't been listed yet.


----------

